
How Elon Musk learns faster and better than everyone else - adamnemecek
https://qz.com/968101/how-elon-musk-learns-faster-and-better-than-everyone-else/
======
ColinWright
So many submissions, so little discussion. There are a few comments here:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12389127](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12389127)

Another single comment here:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14140992](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14140992)

And then these commentless submissions:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14200350](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14200350)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14195624](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14195624)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14157877](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14157877)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12433731](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12433731)

They mostly have a few upvotes, but no discussion.

~~~
Shikadi
I'll start: Reading two books a day is intense, I don't even think I could
read a book that fast and I'm in my 20s. This article makes me feel like
reading is really undervalued in my generation

~~~
htima
The two books a day measure is a poor one since it doesn't take into account
the content or the substance of the book.Books I read now take a week to
ingest since they are so dense. The two books the article quotes seem to be
from his child hood

------
HiroshiSan
I'm not really convinced with this articles takeaway of musk. I mean he spent
almost a decade studying physics. Each area he has innovated in has deep roots
in physics. I personally believe (I have no evidence of this) that in order to
be an "expert-generalist" you need to be a master of one.

------
ablx
Stopped reading at "To explain Musk’s success, others have pointed to his
heroic work ethic (he regularly works 85-hour weeks)"

~~~
Shikadi
Why? That line has barely anything to do with the rest of the article

~~~
jjtheblunt
Implausibility would be a good reason why.

